
The New York Times Surrendered to an Outrage Mob. Journalism Will Suffer for It - hirundo
https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/05/14/bret-stephens-new-york-times-outrage-backlash-256494
======
hirundo
We can't, and shouldn't, trust media outlets to provide accurate diffs. But
for text media it would be easy enough to poll them every X minutes and commit
changes to an online git repo, accessible from the origin site as annotations.

It could be organized like a decentralized Wayback Machine, with volunteers
tracking sites like people choose books in Fahrenheit 451. For major sites
like NYT there could be multiple trackers, reducing the need for trust.

If that doesn't fit within fair use, maybe it should.

------
jakelazaroff
First off, the article in question was an editorial, not reporting.

Second, the issue with the Henry Harpending reference isn’t that he’s a
forever morally stained as a person. His career is built on bullshit theories,
and he doesn’t get to wipe the slate clean with every article he publishes.
It’s perfectly reasonable to redact a reference to his work if you have reason
to believe his conclusions are tainted by ulterior motives.

------
oneiftwo
>it’s essential that mainstream journalistic institutions reaffirm their bona
fides as disinterested purveyors of fact and honest brokers of controversy

This hasn't been true for decades. Almost all modern mainstream journalism is
activist journalism. I think it's been normalized to the point that even
journalists are unaware of their institutional bias.

------
mydongle
>not because anything in it had been shown to be factually incorrect but
because it had become controversial

But this is the standard by which journalists censor/cancel a lot of things?
Why an exception for Ashkenazi Jews?

------
zepto
The authors of this piece are afflicted by Gel-Mann amnesia.

